# Anyone having issues calibrating Rezound Battery?



## Bstrang6 (Oct 25, 2011)

I have been using a rezound battery in my TB for a while now, and over the last week or so, every morning I get up and the phone is at ~50 %. I can tell that the battery has more juice in it than that as it lasts longer, but I can NOT get the battery to calibrate, I tried letting it die completely last night before bed, booting into h-boot then recovery and wiping battery stats and charging it all night, woke up at 51% battery after six hours on the charger. I booted into recovery again and wiped again and now its at 90%, we'll see if it gets up to 100% before work... I'm running an older version of GB MIUI.


----------



## stanlalee (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah mine doesn't read right no matter what. I've let it charge overnight in wall with the phone off and reset battery stats. manually changed the setting to 1620 on my battery monitor widget ect. It will stay on 100% for a ridiculously long time but if I reboot it will power back up at what it really is....then stay their a God awful long time.

Whatever the case who cares because (and despite the 3G icon when I took this spent virtually all day on 4G and used the phone with no conservatism to save battery)


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

The answer is pretty straightfoward, the rezound battery is not reporting data properly to the thunderbolt. Or the thunderbolt is not reading the data properly. Same diference essentially...


----------



## Bstrang6 (Oct 25, 2011)

But it is charging correct? When I plug it into the wall and leave it there for 6-8 hours the battery is full right?


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

Bstrang6 said:


> But it is charging correct? When I plug it into the wall and leave it there for 6-8 hours the battery is full right?


I would say that the battery is fully charging. I use a rezound battery in my bolt and get good results. Like nocoast said the thunderbolt probably just doesn't interpret the levels correctly. It does make sense..

Running Liquid GingerSense 2.1 (Yes I remember what i said about sense last week). @RevosOne on Twitter...


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

This problem is not specifically related to the Rezound battery. When I used sense I would notice that my phone would stay at 100% for a long time (Stock everything) and then after a restart it would drop, sometimes as low as 50%. So I did a test and after playing Angry birds for an hour on a 100% charged battery I rebooted, my phone instantly dropped to 53% battery, and the battery page showed just a straight down line from 100 to 53. Seems to be much better on AOSP but there is definitely something wrong with the battery readings on this phone.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Maybe HTC changed their battery tech? After all this battery is for a dual core phone and would be a power drain. Who knows what's up with this little battery. I think all of you are over thinking it. I have ran this battery for almost 3 weeks and has preformed well.

Has a rezound owner ever tried the bolt battery and see what it would do?

Maybe one day a dev will take the time and look in to the bolt rezound battery mystery. Maybe they can tweak some settings.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

My father owns an OEM that makes aftermarket li-ions for a lot of corps and Ill bet my bottom dollar the battery is not reporting stats properly..


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

nocoast said:


> My father owns an OEM that makes aftermarket li-ions for a lot of corps and Ill bet my bottom dollar the battery is not reporting stats properly..


Don't you mean the phone isn't reading the battery stats properly.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah but in this case my phone too reads incorrectly. Not an unreasonable thing to deduce. Seeing as its a rezound battery and all....

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

But it does fine with a 2750mah battery? (Extened) I can't see why the rezound battery would be weird


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

My battery works perfect on sense 3.5 I reboot sometimes and I notice 0-1 loss on battery after a reboot which is fine in my book. Charges to 100% also.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

All good here also im using CM7 and i charged with my phone off, turned it on and let it get to 100 again and used battery callibration. Its working excellent and is reading the battery correct.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

bL33d said:


> My battery works perfect on sense 3.5 I reboot sometimes and I notice 0-1 loss on battery after a reboot which is fine in my book. Charges to 100% also.


Would make a lot of sense that it would work on 3.5 since that's what the rezound runs









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

nocoast said:


> Would make a lot of sense that it would work on 3.5 since that's what the rezound runs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good point.


----------



## z71kris (Oct 11, 2011)

I went from from a sense 3.5 to stock for warranty reasons, and still running stock right now, and my rezound battery works/reads fine in my bolt. running completely stock 605.5.


----------



## movielover76 (Aug 16, 2011)

On AOSP Liquid Gingerbread 3.2, the battery does hang onto 100% a little too long it seems but only like 20 - 30 mins, after that the discharge is very orderly, rebooting doesn't cause the massive drops you guys are seeing, maybe partially it's htc's build that is causing the problem.
I've also noticed that the battery charges much faster and holds a charge longer when I use the supplied htc charger.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

For anyone interested I would suggest a stand alone wall charger. I haven't done any official testing as it is too hard to duplicate an average days use to use as a control, but I can say with a certain degree of assurance that it will give your battery a good healthy robust full charge. Just an observation I had with my own phone.

Sent from sing sing Max security facility


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

I highly doubt the battery is any different just cuz its a dual core phone and what not. That's way to much work for a simple battery.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

nocoast said:


> ...the battery is not reporting stats properly..


 What electronics does the battery itself have ? Isn't it just cells ?


----------



## movielover76 (Aug 16, 2011)

hall said:


> What electronics does the battery itself have ? Isn't it just cells ?


I don't know what electronics exactly is in the battery, but it can't be much, based on my experience with aosp as well as others, which doesn't have these problems, I think its a software issue with some sense based roms.


----------



## Gall0wz (Oct 12, 2011)

Lol the battery doesn't report anything... it is just cells. Everything (voltage amps temp etc) is measured and calculated by the software ( for ex. watts=amps*volts) and logged in the battery stats file.

To the OP you're not supposed to wipe stats until the battery has been charged to full and bump charging results in essentially an immediate green light. Then you wipe that stats and let it drain. This just forces the phone to rebuild battery stats for more effective charging in the future. It is possible that wiping the stats early is making the phone to deliver lower current to the battery causing a major slowdown in charging.

Leave the phone off and plugged in all day or night. Once you see green start bump charging. This part can take a while before you begin to see the light turn green immediately after unplugging and plugging it back in... once its turning green immediately boot to recovery and wipe stats. Then use your phone as you normally would until it discharges completely. Charge to full again. Allow for a couple of full charges and discharges before breaking from the cycle to ensure the most accurate stats are logged by the software.

And no more wiping stats early and only use the wall charger during calibration. New batteries can take longer than 6 hours to charge fully because the phone takes the safe route while doing a blind charge for fire safety reasons.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

Gall0wz said:


> more effective charging in the future.


Again, no. More effective battery reporting. The Batt stats file does not influence charging or discharging in anyway. The software _may_ be able to interpret the battstats file and decide to charge a specific way based upon its analysis. But the file itself has no effect on efficiency of charging or battery-life.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

HalosGhost said:


> The Batt stats file does not influence charging or discharging in anyway. The software _may_ be able to interpret the battstats file and decide to charge a specific way based upon its analysis.


 Anything regarding "software" or battery statistics "files", how does that factor in if your phone is OFF when you're charging it ?


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

I have tried the whole condition the battery. Charge it then do the bump charge. Every time I go to wipe batt stats it says nothing to wipe.

Think people are over thinking this whole battery thing. It's a battery it charges and discharges. DDidn't HTC have to come out with an update awhile back because the extended batteries wasn't displaying the proper numbers way back?

Do you condition your car battery or the batteries for your remote? How about for the gameboys? There is no real proof that this improves anything. There is no microchip in the battery. For years with all the phones I had I never condition any of the batteries that was in the phone. I didn't fully charge it when I first got it before turning it on. My battery lasted just as long if not longer than someone who did this conditioning of his or her battery.

It's nothing more than snake oil.


----------



## Gall0wz (Oct 12, 2011)

double post delete plz


----------



## Gall0wz (Oct 12, 2011)

HalosGhost said:


> Again, no. More effective battery reporting. The Batt stats file does not influence charging or discharging in anyway. The software _may_ be able to interpret the battstats file and decide to charge a specific way based upon its analysis. But the file itself has no effect on efficiency of charging or battery-life.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> -HG


My phrasing could have been better. Sry. But technically it is a little true. If the stat file thinks the top end is lower than it really is, you won't get an effective charge. Because the software will tell the charging element to feed lower current to the battery. So yes it is true that calibrating will not charge the battery faster or better during the process it will stop charging before it has been completely charged. Which is why I said "effective charging" and not "efficient charging". By Effective I meant the end result.... By Efficient I mean how well the active process is performing. http://www.time-management-solutions.com/efficient-vs-effective.html

Thanks for helping to clear that up.


----------



## Gall0wz (Oct 12, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> I have tried the whole condition the battery. Charge it then do the bump charge. Every time I go to wipe batt stats it says nothing to wipe.
> 
> Think people are over thinking this whole battery thing. It's a battery it charges and discharges. DDidn't HTC have to come out with an update awhile back because the extended batteries wasn't displaying the proper numbers way back?
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have a problem. There are battery stats and if you're getting an error that says nothing to wipe you've got a corrupted or missing file. Are you using an app or trying manually in recovery? Personally I would not use an app and would go into recovery to do this.

The batteries you mentioned aren't quite the same as the lithium batteries we see in phones. The ones in phones have to maintain a steady trickling output for a long period of time as required by the hardware. Its a tad more complicated than a cartridge game running on alkaline or a high output chemical battery in the car. The phone is constantly monitoring the battery for things like voltage and temperature.

There are battery stats on the phone so that the phone can gauge the condition of the battery. Its mostly used for the charging process but it has a discharge purpose as well so that the phone shuts down before removing all energy from the battery. One of the main purposes of the bat stat file is not to overcharge a battery or completely sap the battery dry. If charging were to never stop the battery can catch fire and/or explode. That's bad. If the battery were to be allowed to discharge completely you can damage how well the battery performs or takes a charge in the future. That's bad too.  And if the phone thinks the top end is lower than it really is, you're not going to get the maximum charge out of the battery that you could be getting.

For example... the extended battery on my thunderbolt was serving me 18 hours. After calibration I was getting 24-28 hours.	Yes wiping battery stats does help and is not "snake oil". Its simply not working for you because for whatever reason you're getting a "nothing to wipe" error which tells me that if you do have a working batt stats file, its not being changed so it's not working. So naturally, if the wiping of the stats file isn't working you wouldn't see any change. What kind of phone do you have?


----------



## Gall0wz (Oct 12, 2011)

hall said:


> Anything regarding "software" or battery statistics "files", how does that factor in if your phone is OFF when you're charging it ?


The charging element will discontinue charging at the limit set by the batt stats file. When you turn your phone "off" it isn't really "off" in the sense that a light bulb is off when you flip a mechanical switch. It simply shuts down the OS, powers down the display, main cpu, and anything else non essential to charging and powering up. The only true way to turn "off" the phone (and hide it from the FBI







teehee j/k) so that no electrical current is running through ANY of the circuits is to remove the battery.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Gall0wz said:


> Sounds like you have a problem. There are battery stats and if you're getting an error that says nothing to wipe you've got a corrupted or missing file. Are you using an app or trying manually in recovery? Personally I would not use an app and would go into recovery to do this.
> 
> The batteries you mentioned aren't quite the same as the lithium batteries we see in phones. The ones in phones have to maintain a steady trickling output for a long period of time as required by the hardware. Its a tad more complicated than a cartridge game running on alkaline or a high output chemical battery in the car. The phone is constantly monitoring the battery for things like voltage and temperature.
> 
> ...


I go into recovery to do my wipe. I have a bolt. The gameboy dx xl I have to play with my son has a Li-ion and you see nothing about conditioning the battery.

I can get 14 hrs easy out of this rezound battery. So I guess its charging right. By your statement the phone should charge the battery to the stock battery settings in the phone and I should then see same usage life if I use the stock battery or the rezound battery but I don't.

I will try for s&g to condition my battery again.


----------



## soundgard (Jul 26, 2011)

i'm using a rezound battery with cm7 and everything is fine and reporting (seemingly) correctly. i calibrated on a full charge with bumps and wiped stats. i also used the wall charger from my kindle fire which plugs straight into the wall.


----------



## jackmei2 (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm having issues with the battery levels being reported correctly too with my rezound battery. it'll stick at 100% for hours... then after a reboot it will jump down to 70% or wherever. it also takes a long time to charge up to full too, it'll get stuck at 70% ish and only report 100% if I reboot it.

as for people saying wiping battery stats is nonsense... my friend's phone wasn't holding a charge past 20 min, it would drain a fully charged battery quickly after it was unplugged. I reset the batt stats for her after bump charging to full and now she has much better battery life. this was on her epic 4g phone. it's not a miracle cure for battery woes, but it will fix it if there is something wrong with it.


----------

